# What other wheels and tires can be used on the XMODS 1/16 buggy?



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I want to change the tires and wheels of my XMODS Custom RC Buggy with the 4WD and truck body kit. 

What wheels and tires can I use?


----------

